# What woodstove do you have?



## PA. Woodsman (Jun 4, 2006)

Forgive me if this was posted before, but I was just interested in hearing about what stoves we all are using. I originally had a Godin (came with the house), actually "won" an Efel catalytic at a stoveshop raffle in '92-used it for one season and sold it-NO GOOD! Have happily been using a Dovre Aurora that I bought in '93. Dovre was a company in Illinois that has been bounced around and last that I knew was owned by Quadri-fire. What do you guys use? Thanks!


----------



## Butch(OH) (Jun 4, 2006)

I have an Arrow stove in my shop and a Timbereeze wood/coal add-on ffurnace in the house. Both are over 20 years old and still working well but will be replaced with a Woodmaster 4400 for the 2006-7 heating season.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jun 4, 2006)

Quadrafire 5100-I




Very nice stove and highly efficient. The stove burns wood and wood gasses (Smoke) so completely there is no visable smoke when its burning right.



We put 3 cords of wood through it last winter and only emptied ashes 6 times, @ 1.5-2 gallons per cleaning.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a Jotul #8 , with the scroll work glass front door. no top feed just front. Awesome stove! 

Got it free at a job site. the customer had used it once and didnt like how it looked in his living room ( rich old guy ). it still had the white crayon on it!!! so i got a 1300$ stove for free. but i did give the guy a cord of wood for it out of courtesy. 

-mike


----------



## v8titan (Jun 4, 2006)

Jotul F-500 Oslo


----------



## Bad E (Jun 4, 2006)

Pacific Energy Summit


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 4, 2006)

Lopi Sheffield installed last fall.

.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jun 4, 2006)

*stove*

We have a woodstock soapstone stove.Was put in last fall.Great stove.:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Millman (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wood Stove*

I have a Avalon Rainer. Great stove, the blower is a plus.
Greg


----------



## tdb (Jun 4, 2006)

*Clayton*

I have a wood and coal add on furnace ,clayton 1600 , been working for 18 years . Ted


----------



## hautions11 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Woodstove*

I have a Royal add on Furnace. 20+ years old. works great!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 4, 2006)

I've used a 25" Squire for the past 20 years. Now have it in my shop. Thermostat blower with two speeds. I can get an all-night burn with about four oak or locust logs and start from the coals the next morning. Also takes a while to build up ashes. Before that I used an old pot belly stove. Looked real nice and gave off good heat but it ate too much wood.


----------



## Marco (Jun 5, 2006)

Baker's Choice cookstove by Suppertime stoves out of Aylmer Ontario. Nice unit, it will hold fire all night. It is air tight so the beast wouldn't get away on you like grandma's Southbend. Takes 16" sticks a fair sized armfull at a time. Since it is air tight I had to learn the hard way not to put wood that is not well seasoned in fair weather, unlike what I had to with my previous leaky cast iron garbage gremlin to get it to hold fire.


----------



## pigwot (Jun 5, 2006)

Vermont Casting's Defiant, with catalytic converter. Nice stove.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jun 5, 2006)

I've got a Blaze Princess. Kindof a gay name, but it came with the house. I was skeptical when I first saw it, but man what a stove. The front door comes off, and you can put a screen on it, and have a regular fireplace...which is good for romancing the ladies!

Now to just find some ladies....


----------



## Slyder (Jun 5, 2006)

Cawley Lemay 600

Beautiful stove
I wish they hadn't gone out of business in 1984
It's getting very hard to get parts.

I wish I could find someone one the east coast that sells the replacement parts. The only place I know of is in Portland, OR.


----------



## Jefflee1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Quadrafire 5700, bought it this past spring. I have not fired it yet , got to wait till Oct..


----------



## Bad E (Jun 5, 2006)

Marco said:


> Baker's Choice cookstove by Suppertime stoves out of Aylmer Ontario. Nice unit, it will hold fire all night. It is air tight so the beast wouldn't get away on you like grandma's Southbend. Takes 16" sticks a fair sized armfull at a time. Since it is air tight I had to learn the hard way not to put wood that is not well seasoned in fair weather, unlike what I had to with my previous leaky cast iron garbage gremlin to get it to hold fire.


We own a Bakers Choice cooking stove. Gas burners with a electric convection oven. Best darn kitchen stove ever! I had no idea they made woodstoves.


----------



## TwoTurboVolvos (Jun 5, 2006)

Old Buck Stove for free from a family member.
Ron


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 5, 2006)

Old Fisher - came with the house. Out of business some time ago. Can't find any info on it. Probably way down there on efficiency, but built like a tank. The two cast iron doors come off easily, and there's a screen that can pop in.


Works for us, though. Our only source of heat other than a few portable electrics that I hate to use, and one functional baseboard heater. Used only if somebody is sick and needs it warmer.


----------



## danrclem (Jun 5, 2006)

I've got an old Fisher Papa Bear or Granpa Bear (can't remember which one) that has two doors in the front and a screen if you want to see the flame. I bought it new back in the early to mid eighties. It works good for me but I'd like to know if the newer stoves are much more efficient. Do any of you have experience with a stove like this and one of the newer stoves? I'd be willing to spend some money for a better stove but it would have to be quite a bit better.

Danny


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Jun 5, 2006)

We burn with an old inefficient Riteway. In fact I call her Black Betty. She is big, black and always hungry! She takes 24 inch pieces of firewood and I can load her good with about 10-12 good size pieces at a time. She heats the whole house since she is tied in with the duct work and a blower unit that kicks on once she gets to a certain temp.

We have a huge Hitzer wood burner in our master bedroom that is way too much stove since our master is not all that big. One of the morons that used to own our house decided it would be cool to put a giant stove in a not so big room. In other words it'll run you right out of there. Gonna have to move it somewhere else.


----------



## hboy43 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi:

We have used the Regency medium insert (I2400M?) for 2 winters. Last winter I installed a Regency medium freestanding stove (F2400M?) in the basement. Not sure on the model numbers and too lazy to go look.

Jonathan


----------



## YUKON 659 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lopi Endeavor here...heats my 2100 sq. ft. house just fine.

Jeff


----------



## Gark (Jun 16, 2006)

We have the same Fisher stove as BlueRidgeMark and maybe danrclem, it came with the house. Alot of the heat goes up the flue, but it heats this tiny house fine! Someday we hope to upgrade to a modern unit with (way) more efficiency and 'invironmental correctness'.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jun 17, 2006)

i have a 1977 Vermont casting wood stove and it smokes and is not tight so this year i am getting a new Avalon rainier hope this will burn more clean and use less wood ;-)

thanks
Jason


----------



## rbtree (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a Lopi Endeavor, which is certified and rated to produce 1.9 grams per hour of particulates, which is one of the best.

I also have an old Arrow insert which is flush mounted and thus totally relies on its blower to put heat out. non certified. I only use it when it's really cold out, which is seldom in the PNWet.


----------



## carvinmark (Jun 18, 2006)

K S W is what it says on the door.Looked it up online(knoxville Stove Works).Eats about 15 cord a winter heating a 30X40 barn.Will take 24" but 20" is a lot more friendly.Picked it up for 75.00 on the side of the road.Been using it for three years now.


----------



## hardtail1969 (Dec 18, 2006)

*timbereeze add on wood/coal furnace*

i was hoping someone could help me..i bought this add on unit..and does need a grate and some new firebricks...i seen the was a site that sold the grates...but now i cant find the site again..does anyone now where i could get one...i keep searching..but have no luck...thanx


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 18, 2006)

*5100 Too Big for Stove*



rbtree said:


> I have a Lopi Endeavor, which is certified and rated to produce 1.9 grams per hour of particulates, which is one of the best.
> 
> I also have an old Arrow insert which is flush mounted and thus totally relies on its blower to put heat out. non certified. I only use it when it's really cold out, which is seldom in the PNWet.



Darwin Award nominee: Dolmar 5100 wrong size for wood stove :taped: Won't Fit in the stove to burn  . 

24/7 House Stoves: VC Encore (2001) works well but big $$$ for parts
Jotul Oslo bl/blk (2005) doesn't hold fire like the Encore
Hot Tub: Snorkel Stove burns all the trash spruce/fir it wants
Shop: Tempwood steel box monster top load, nice


----------



## farmermike (Dec 19, 2006)

Charmaster, installed in 1978, in my house and an old freebee in the barn.


----------



## Soby1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Bis Ultra here heats my 1800 square feet just fine.


----------



## ktm rider (Dec 20, 2006)

i have an AHS multifuel coal/wood/oil backup boiler in my garage. I also have a harmon mark II in the basement for the milder days...


----------



## jags (Dec 20, 2006)

Quadrafire Isle Royal. Pretty big stove, lots of heat and pretty effecient. I am on year number 6 with it.


----------



## FourMoCajuns (Dec 20, 2006)

Hardy wood boiler. Heats my water and all 4000 sq ft pretty well. Don't know about efficiency but when I burn both upstairs and downstairs fireplaces that really eats wood!


----------



## NapalmDeath (Dec 20, 2006)

1980-ish Upland. Not sure of model.


----------



## ozarkjeep (Dec 23, 2006)

Earth Stove BV4000c, catalytic, EPA certified, 56,800 BTUs, 72% effeciency, 1.9 GPH output.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 23, 2006)

4300 Step Top Quadrafire


----------



## Tree Slayer (Dec 24, 2006)

Trinity mark II


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Dec 24, 2006)

I built my own wood furnace for the shop so I guess it is a "Nate-Co" brand... I will get some pics of it when I go out to start working on plows in a little bit


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 25, 2006)

View attachment 42393


heres a pic of my old El Fuego insert. dont look like much but it makes my 1600 sq ft ranch house nice and warm.


----------



## Gearhead1 (Dec 26, 2006)

My stove is a LOPI M-520, about 1983 vintage, which has earned its keep through several Michigan Winters. The slightly modified current production version of this stove is called the Liberty. Being rated at 74,300 B.T.U., it does a good job of heating the house (around 2,000 sq. feet).


----------



## Log Splitter (Dec 26, 2006)

MIne is a Lopi Revere. 72,400 BTUs / hour, 70.4% efficient. I think I get more out of it burning seasoned hickory. I know cutting, splitting, and stacking the hickory keeps me warm.


----------



## rogerfries (Dec 26, 2006)

Hearthstone Homested. We love it. Save a bundle on Oil. My little way of sticking it to the man.


----------



## happycamper (Dec 26, 2006)

*i got a cannon heater #18 its an antique us military pot belly stove*

I got an us cannon heater #18 
its an antique us army pot belly stove
i put to much wood in it and it rosts me out of the gaurage 
you can also burn coal in it

my coal /wood stove is in very good plus condtion
im thinking of selling it
its a us army cannon heater 
#18 
its a pot belly stove
was told its worth $2800.00
but i dont want that much make me an offer if your instrested in buying it
thank you
location lebanon,pa area


----------



## GLM (Dec 31, 2006)

We've got a regency i2400 insert works excellant for the last two and ahalf years.


----------



## livewire (Dec 31, 2006)

Avalon Olympic. 

I'm impressed with this stove but disappointed with the poor quality paint. I babied it to cure the paint but it still rubs off easily. the paint was the only thing not covered in the warranty...hmmmm...

It's simple to operate and accomodates around 24" peices left to right. I'd be even more happy if i could get those 24's straight in! All in all, it does it's job, it's efficient, and simple and forgiving enough to let my wife start a fire from time to time.


----------



## jbjshark (Dec 31, 2006)

Hearthstone Phoenix,


----------



## Locoweed (Dec 31, 2006)

Small Regency that is on it's 9th. season. Very satisfied. 








Out in the garage, this old Franklin that is made in Spain keeps the shop warm.


----------



## BurninAgin (Jan 1, 2007)

v8titan said:


> Jotul F-500 Oslo



v8titan,

how long have you owned your oslo and how do you like it?

don


----------



## Pablo26 (Jan 4, 2007)

Jotul F100. (the baby)


----------



## bsjonny520sp (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a King


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 5, 2007)

Long Manufacturing, Inc. Was here when we bought the house. I was very skeptical at first, but it does okay down to about 25 F. We can keep the basement very hot, the 1st floor 70 and the upstairs is about 55 F. 2600 sq. ft. not including the basement. Chilly 2nd floor but great for sleeping. When the outside temp. is 28 F or above, we can keep the first floor 73 F.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Jan 5, 2007)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Old Fisher - came with the house. Out of business some time ago. Can't find any info on it. Probably way down there on efficiency, but built like a tank. The two cast iron doors come off easily, and there's a screen that can pop in.
> 
> 
> Works for us, though. Our only source of heat other than a few portable electrics that I hate to use, and one functional baseboard heater. Used only if somebody is sick and needs it warmer.



Yes Fisher was a tough built stove would last forever


----------



## NWnewguy (Jan 6, 2007)

*Woodstove*

I am having a Pacific Energy Pacific (wanted to get the Summit but wouldn't fit) installed on the 16th. I really can't wait and I will post some pics when it is in and going. Should be pretty good and efficient stove.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 7, 2007)

Lopi Liberty

Doesn't eat wood, heats great, choker down at night and still has enough to get started by herself in the morning. 

Liked it enough that we took it with us on the last three moves to different houses. Right now it's heating 3488 sqft just fine.

If this one ever dies we will be getting another one.

Owl


----------



## JasonOH (Jan 9, 2007)

This is my first year with a wood stove, and so far so good! I bought a Pacific Energy "Pacific", which is their mid-sized insert. I'm pretty new to the burning scene, and am AMAZED at how much wood I'm going through. Based on what I've burned so far this year, I imagine I'll need 3 or 4 full cords of wood next year. 

Lots of wood, by MAN it's nice heat.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jan 9, 2007)

I just installed a DAKA indoor wood furnace in my shop. Its designed as an add on wood furnace but I use it as the central furnace. I am very happy with it. Made in Pine City, Minnesota with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Rspike (Jan 10, 2007)

Pacific Energy Summit . “Classic” ~Porcelain Enamel “Sunset Red” freestanding 
http://www.pacificenergy.net/ 
<img src="http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a97/Roospike/FOURM/P.jpg">
<img src="http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a97/Roospike/FOURM/PIC00005.jpg">
<img src="http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a97/Roospike/PE%20Summit/PA120520.jpg">


----------



## MS-310 (Jan 11, 2007)

Im still looking for an (best or almost the best) EPA add on wood stove... 
Still looking any help wood be great.

See I still think Rspike should get an OWB.... 

Rspike that is a pretty stove, I dont think I ever seen a red stove.cool


----------



## olyman (Jan 11, 2007)

TimberJack_7 said:


> We burn with an old inefficient Riteway. In fact I call her Black Betty. She is big, black and always hungry! She takes 24 inch pieces of firewood and I can load her good with about 10-12 good size pieces at a time. She heats the whole house since she is tied in with the duct work and a blower unit that kicks on once she gets to a certain temp.
> timber--i have one of these also--and i burn very little wood---dont fill the stove with wood---except when go to bed at night--its far more efficient by not filling it--just enough to keep a bed of coals on the bottom--and i or two small pieces--i finally figured this out after owning it for 30 + years!!!!! believe 35 this year--and can still get parts for it---


----------



## Canyon Angler (Jan 11, 2007)

Vermont Castings Intrepid II, late 1980s vintage.

With a 35' stack in this old farmhouse, it starts like an Atlas rocket engine!


----------



## Rspike (Jan 12, 2007)

MS-310 said:


> I'm still looking for an (best or almost the best) EPA add on wood stove...
> Still looking any help wood be great.
> 
> See I still think Rspike should get an OWB....
> ...




Thanks MS-310 .

Pacific Energy (steel plate / non-cat combuster).
Jotul (cast iron / non-cat combuster) .
Hearthstone (soapstone / non-cat combuster). 
Woodstock (soapstone-cat combuster)

From everything i know and have learned up to this point these would be my top 4 to research choices , I would still go with the Pacific Energy (Summit) stove if i had to do it all over again . Everybody's "needs" are different and tastes are different as well. I heat 100% with wood .

Check out ************ for an overload of wood stove information.

http://www.**********/econtent/index.php/forums/


----------



## Rspike (Jan 12, 2007)

A lot of good information at this web site as well . 

http://chimneysweeponline.com/


----------



## RCI (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a harmon sf- 360 wood coal boiler.Soon to be replaced.:deadhorse: 
Later RCI


----------



## bigair (Jan 15, 2007)

Lopi Freedom insert, does an outstanding job.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a pacific energy pacific fireplace insert. Wish I had the room for a summit.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 23, 2007)

We currently have a Soft Flame made by Long Mfg. out of N.C. No baffles or anything. Off of the logs straight out the stove pipe. I think it is around 32% efficient. 

I am seriously considering a Pacific Energy Summit for next year. The summit seems to get good reviews and I need a stove that will heat 3000 sq. feet (including a partially finished basement).

The soft flame stove we have will heat the house, but we are sure going through the wood!!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jan 23, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> We currently have a Soft Flame made by Long Mfg. out of N.C. No baffles or anything. Off of the logs straight out the stove pipe. I think it is around 32% efficient.
> 
> I am seriously considering a Pacific Energy Summit for next year. The summit seems to get good reviews and I need a stove that will heat 3000 sq. feet (including a partially finished basement).
> 
> The soft flame stove we have will heat the house, but we are sure going through the wood!!



You'll feel like you've died and gone to Heaven when you get a more efficient stove! A friend of mine is in the same boat; he has a Schrader stove from the late 1970's, and it's a real wood pig! He's gonna update this year, too.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 23, 2007)

I see the Summit has a fairly positive response. A couple of posts back, I see there were 4 recommended. For the price the Summit looks like the way to go. Am I on the right track?


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jan 23, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> I see the Summit has a fairly positive response. A couple of posts back, I see there were 4 recommended. For the price the Summit looks like the way to go. Am I on the right track?



I don't think that you'd be disappointed with one. Like you said, people here talk highly of them, and the one pictured above is a very handsome stove, for sure. Good luck!


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 23, 2007)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> I've got a Blaze Princess. Kindof a gay name, but it came with the house. I was skeptical when I first saw it, but man what a stove. The front door comes off, and you can put a screen on it, and have a regular fireplace...which is good for romancing the ladies!
> 
> Now to just find some ladies....



Are those floats in the milkcrate? I ask because I have a bunch. Some my uncle brought back from Europe in the early 70's and some I have collected.


----------



## Shipper50 (Jan 23, 2007)

How do you all keep your glass so clean on stoves and inserts with a glass door? Mine is creosoted over and I burn my insert with full air 95% of the time.

Thanks
Shipper


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 23, 2007)

I have an early 80's Orley that came with the house. This is an ebay pic. Mine is quite different now as I take it out every few years and weld in a few modifications. Mine doesn't have glass anymore because I got tired of cleaning it. The draft has been changed to the back with a guillotine type draft control. All the fancy ironwork is gone. It will hold a fire with three or four pieces of fir all night, usually with the house warmer than when I went to bed. About 1/2 the time it will still have coals after 18 hours when I get home from work.


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 23, 2007)

Shipper50 said:


> How do you all keep your glass so clean on stoves and inserts with a glass door? Mine is creosoted over and I burn mine insert with full air 95% of the time.
> 
> Thanks
> Shipper




Alot of them have the draft that comes in near the glass and the incoming fresh air keeps smoke off the glass. Mine wasn't like that which was why I tossed the glass and welded in a piece of 1/4" steel.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 23, 2007)

I find if I can burn my old klunker stove at 450 F or higher, and use seasoned wood, no glass issues. It will even clean up on its own after overnight burns if I let it get hot.

I do find if I have some wood that's not quite dry, it will cause the glass to get black fairly quickly. Also, keeping the wood off of the glass as much as possible, helps.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 24, 2007)

Daka add-on wood furnace, 3rd year now, does a fine job on our 1840's two-story, 3000sq/ft uninsulated farmhouse. 36 windows, 5 entrance doors, plenty of fresh air in this place on a very windy day. Just figured out how to maintain 75*+ in the house this month,a bit warm for our tastes, but nice to wake up to, and the basement is warmer than it's ever been.


----------



## Leebo (Jan 24, 2007)

Shipper50 said:


> How do you all keep your glass so clean on stoves and inserts with a glass door? Mine is creosoted over and I burn my insert with full air 95% of the time.
> 
> Thanks
> Shipper



I use Wurth Liquid Pitch and Resin Remover, which we use at work to remove pitch and resin from saw blades and planer knives. It's pricey and may not be easy to find, but works well on the creosote build up on the glass insert. You could also try oven cleaner. Be careful and read the label. Some brands will etch the glass. Try a small area in the corner of the glass.


----------



## Shipper50 (Jan 24, 2007)

Leebo said:


> I use Wurth Liquid Pitch and Resin Remover, which we use at work to remove pitch and resin from saw blades and planer knives. It's pricey and may not be easy to find, but works well on the creosote build up on the glass insert. You could also try oven cleaner. Be careful and read the label. Some brands will etch the glass. Try a small area in the corner of the glass.



Thanks for the reply. I have used oven cleaner and it works ok I guess. The only thing is, it only takes about 1 hour of burning and you cant tell I used it. 

Shipper


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 24, 2007)

Shipper50 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have used oven cleaner and it works ok I guess. The only thing is, it only takes about 1 hour of burning and you cant tell I used it.
> 
> Shipper



Also, after you clean the glass, wash it with dishsoap but leave a film on it. It'll make getting the creosote off later easier.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jan 24, 2007)

Shipper50 said:


> How do you all keep your glass so clean on stoves and inserts with a glass door? Mine is creosoted over and I burn my insert with full air 95% of the time.
> 
> Thanks
> Shipper



I use a product by Rutland that works very well- it's a glass conditioner that leaves a silicone on the glass to help make the next cleaning very easy. The name is something like "Hearth and grill glass conditioner". It comes in a little squeeze bottle for about $ 4 or so. I've been using it for years.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 24, 2007)

Shipper50 said:


> How do you all keep your glass so clean on stoves and inserts with a glass door? Mine is creosoted over and I burn my insert with full air 95% of the time.
> 
> Thanks
> Shipper



You wont believe this, and I absolutely swear by it. An old mechanic I worked with told me to take an old rag, dip it in water, then rub it around in fire ash. (Make sure its cold ash with no hot coals) then rub it around until it cleans the residue off. Trust me on this. let the ash film dry on the glass. Then use wadded up newspaper to rub it clean. Best parts are the ash is right there, and you can use the newspaper to start the fire afterwards.


----------



## Shipper50 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have tried the ash but without the water. I will have to wait for a warm spell to try all the methods suggested. Thanks for trying to help out a newbie on the board. 

Shipper


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 24, 2007)

you have to dip the rag in water, then swab it in the ash, or it doesnt work well at all.


----------



## .aspx (Jan 24, 2007)

Enviro-Fire Kodiak 1200 stove insert upstairs and a behemoth of a stove downstairs that came with the house.

The Enviro-Fire, like the Quadra Fire 5100 posted earlier has a double-burning chamber that burns off the smoke. It's got a built-in fan which is also a plus!

The stove downstairs isn't the most environmentally-friendly thing but it will heat up some square footage!


----------



## livewire (Jan 25, 2007)

.aspx said:


> Enviro-Fire Kodiak 1200 stove insert upstairs and a behemoth of a stove downstairs that came with the house.
> 
> The Enviro-Fire, like the Quadra Fire 5100 posted earlier has a double-burning chamber that burns off the smoke. It's got a built-in fan which is also a plus!
> 
> The stove downstairs isn't the most environmentally-friendly thing but it will heat up some square footage!



Hey, .aspx!
Does that "behemoth" have a company name on it anywhere? US Stove, maybe???

I'd like to see a pic if you have one. I want one of those stoves so I can build a new garage around it .

BTW, Welcome to the site! (did you think I'd forget the "." in your screen-name?)


----------



## .aspx (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. The .aspx represents a file extension that I work with each day as I am a software developer during the week and a backyard lumberjack at night and weekends!  

I'll take a look at that stove later tonight and post a picture.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 25, 2007)

Not a woodstove, but it burns wood!


----------



## asb151 (Jan 25, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Not a woodstove, but it burns wood!



rb, have you considered an insert? I think one would look good.

Aaron


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 25, 2007)

Even though the insert is a good idea, I love having a fire in the fireplace. We have a woodstove in the basement for heating the house. The fireplace, hard to explain, just nice.


----------



## PaulinNY (Jan 25, 2007)

*Jotul*

Using a Jotul Castine 2nd year. Love it


----------



## Manco (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone else have a Silent Flame wood stove? Made in N.C. I love mine.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 26, 2007)

asb151 said:


> rb, have you considered an insert? I think one would look good.
> 
> Aaron



Yes I have. But our winters are really mild here. It would be nice to heat 100% with wood though. I can get enough of it for free. Even if I had to get wood delivered it is only $130/cord. But that would take the fun out of it! Have to put the fireplace insert on the Christmas list next year. What does a decent one start at?


----------



## .aspx (Jan 26, 2007)

We got a Kodiak Enviro-Fire 1200 insert with black door and accents and a custom installation for under $2,000.

Here are the specs. Very good stove. Like the Quadra Fire 5100, it's got a double burn chamber to burn off any excess smoke. Burns at 72% efficiency.

*Information*
http://enviro-fire.com/images/manuals-brochures/brochures/Kodiak-1200-1700.pdf


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 26, 2007)

Manco said:


> Does anyone else have a Silent Flame wood stove? Made in N.C. I love mine.



Yes. For heating in mild temps 40 and above it is great. For anything colder it is a wood hog! Our Silent Flame was here when we bought the house. I got the manual downloaded and saw effeciency ratings of 32%. Yuck!! I am planning to install a new wood stove before next year's heating season.


----------



## .aspx (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## flatlanderks (Feb 1, 2007)

Two Regency H2100 Classic Hearth Heater


----------



## chainysaw (Feb 4, 2007)

I have the Sahara by Drolet. Its an EPA wood stove and it is great. Its rated for 2000 sqft, my house is 2400+ and it as no problem heating it. Also very little deposits in the chimney, only need to clean once a year. Can't go wrong with this one.


----------



## woodfarmer (Feb 5, 2007)

big elmira insert in the living room, waterford leprachon woodstove in the family room


----------



## Lagrue (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a Taylor 750 running 3 water loops. I love it


----------



## scalo (Feb 6, 2007)

Vermont Castings Defiant with catalytic converter


----------



## sawyerDave (Feb 6, 2007)

*Woodstove*

I dont have any pictures, but I am currently using an ashley airtight in the garage. This stove was used in the maryland area in a lot of old tobacco stripping rooms. It is the second one I have come across in the last fifteen years, and I was wondering if they still made them.:


----------



## stipton (Feb 6, 2007)

My good OWF buddy, the Eliminator 36". Keeps the family warm at night.

http://freedomoutdoorfurnace.com/


----------



## burnt wood (Feb 25, 2007)

quadra fire 4300


----------



## Hansson (Feb 25, 2007)

http://picasaweb.google.se/725hansson/Panrumsbilder

I burn wood in this


----------



## bandirector (Feb 25, 2007)

Johnson Energy Systems 7900. It was a scratch and dent special from Quality Farm and Fleet back in the late 1980s. It is a smaller whole house furnace that is piped into the cold air side of our forced air fuel oil furnace. 

My thinking now is to find a "reasonable" OWB so I no longer need to tote wood down the basement stairs.


----------



## Timber_Hitch (Feb 25, 2007)

*Why Split Wood for Heat ?*


I have a Central Boiler outdoor unit. I split nothing yes nothing never. My unit has a 2' wide by 3' high door, and the bigger pieces I can get in this inferno the longer the burn time. This heater does my heat,hot water,heats the pool,and you can even hook it up to dry clothes in your dryer. I load the heater about every 4 days in the average winter cold but when it hits single digits its every 2 days. In the summer I divert the water from heating my indoor boiler tank and in the summer if only using the hot water a full loaded heater last 15 to 20 days.
But on the other hand I really miss the sore knees and the splinters from spliting and not to mention the dry throat waking up in the morning and how can I forget the ash pan trips when opening the door and the wind blowing it all through the house. But the bark and the critters that come into the house was really a sweet thing. I miss shooting those 1 inch wolf spiders with my pellet gun while watching TV. 

Ask me theres a better way !:bang:


----------



## livewire (Feb 26, 2007)

Timber_Hitch said:


> But on the other hand I really miss the sore knees and the splinters from spliting and not to mention the dry throat waking up in the morning and how can I forget the ash pan trips when opening the door and the wind blowing it all through the house. But the bark and the critters that come into the house was really a sweet thing. I miss shooting those 1 inch wolf spiders with my pellet gun while watching TV.
> 
> Ask me theres a better way !:bang:



*Sore knees?: *Mine are sore but it's from my "active youth" not splitting wood. 'Bend at the knees with ease...'

*Splinters:* gloves

*Dry throat*: Kettle of water or humidifier.

*Ashes:* Mine produces little, maybe two dumpings, Pick a less windy day.

*Spiders & guns*: Well that just made me start hearing banjos and seeing images of the Clampetts!

WELCOME TO AS!!!


----------



## mryb (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a Harman Exception woodstove. So does Dad...Rick

http://www.harmanstoves.com/callouts.asp?id=9


----------



## Timber_Hitch (Feb 27, 2007)

*Some people have answers for everything !*

Sore knees?: Mine are sore but it's from my "active youth" not splitting wood. 'Bend at the knees with ease...'

Splinters: gloves

Dry throat: Kettle of water or humidifier.

Ashes: Mine produces little, maybe two dumpings, Pick a less windy day.

Spiders & guns: Well that just made me start hearing banjos and seeing images of the Clampetts!

The sore knees were from splitting 40+ inch oak slabs into managable size pieces with a 31 ton vertical splitter with my knees pounded into the ground. My knees bend fine, even with 1400 lbs on the incline leg press for 10 solid rep's at the gym.
Gloves are good but sometimes get in the way, but I can understand why some men with alot of time on their hands watering the heater and watching the Beverly Hillbillys would want to keep their hands soft for other things. How much heat can be created by only empting only 2 times a heating season? maybe in Florida I guess

The easiest way of all would be to fill the fuel oil tank and help out the Arabs I guess. 

Jed


----------



## livewire (Feb 27, 2007)

Timber_Hitch said:


> Sore knees?: Mine are sore but it's from my "active youth" not splitting wood. 'Bend at the knees with ease...'
> 
> Splinters: gloves
> 
> ...



Jed...heh, heh!

No Jed here.

Perhaps you are right. I see you feel strongly about your heater. But do you feel you have made a case to all the stove and FP burners to junk their old fashioned methods of heating in a "what WOODSTOVE do you have" thread?

Joint damage: I can admit that I can't give you an honest 10 reps at 1400lbs like you :lifter: because my time in the gym was centered around "girly" "softhanded" kickboxing not just looking purty. Hence, joint damage. But being one of the quiet ones there I liked the tuff mouthy guys more than any sparring partner...esp the new guys. I don't roll around heavy with the boys anymore but I manage to keep limber by splittin' wood and staying active.

Everything I said to you was to illustrate a point or two. You have a valid point in the wrong thread (psssst, do a search for OWB) 

Anything else???????


----------



## Timber_Hitch (Feb 27, 2007)

*Fireplace & Woodstove*



livewire said:


> Jed...heh, heh!
> 
> No Jed here.
> 
> ...


:jawdrop: No need to get defensive ! I have 2 fireplaces and 1 woodstove and I enjoy a good fire through the glass doors. I just was trying to make a point that if your burning wood for heat that the OWB is the way to go. I lift at the gym for strength to hit the softball not to look Purdy:jester: If my house didn't burn 300 gallons of fuel oil a month I would have been fine with my fireplaces and woodstove. I am just a poor Aerospace Engineer. Take it easy Livewire


----------



## livewire (Feb 27, 2007)

Timber_Hitch said:


> :jawdrop: No need to get defensive ! I have 2 fireplaces and 1 woodstove and I enjoy a good fire through the glass doors. I just was trying to make a point that if your burning wood for heat that the OWB is the way to go. I lift at the gym for strength to hit the softball not to look Purdy:jester: If my house didn't burn 300 gallons of fuel oil a month I would have been fine with my fireplaces and woodstove. I am just a poor Aerospace Engineer. Take it easy Livewire



I do that but no harm no foul!!! Hell I even repped ya for your first post!

Keep posting and, again, welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## kevinj (Feb 27, 2007)

*A Great Glass & Chain Cleaner>*



Leebo said:


> I use Wurth Liquid Pitch and Resin Remover, which we use at work to remove pitch and resin from saw blades and planer knives. It's pricey and may not be easy to find, but works well on the creosote build up on the glass insert. You could also try oven cleaner. Be careful and read the label. Some brands will etch the glass. Try a small area in the corner of the glass.



I normally clean my glass doors with oven cleaner.
The other day I went to the dollar store to look for 
my wifes birthday present. I purchased this bottle
of greased lightning. This stuff is INCREDIBLE.
I've never seen anything like it.
Spray on the glass doors, but, make sure you have 
some newspaper beneath the doors to catch the drips.
Just spray on and let it drip off.
Clean up with paper towels.
It is also an AWESOME chain cleaner.
About $3.00 for 40 oz.
Found in most home improvement stores.


----------



## A. Stanton (Feb 28, 2007)

This has been the first winter I used my Pacific Energy fireplace insert. I have been very pleased. I would say it cut my oil consumption in half, even though I only burn about 8 hours a day. Just took a delivery of oil; used only 256 gallons during an almost 3-month period. Should also note that the winter has been mild and had a new furnance installed too. But still very pleased.


----------



## dutch (Feb 28, 2007)

large regency , gold plated door trim , oldest daughter keeps it loaded.


----------



## .aspx (Feb 28, 2007)

kevinj said:


> I normally clean my glass doors with oven cleaner.
> The other day I went to the dollar store to look for my wifes birthday resent. I purchased this bottle of greased lightning. This stuff is INCREDIBLE. I've never seen anything like it. Spray on the glass doors, but, make sure you have some newspaper beneath the doors to catch the drips. Just spray on and let it drip off. Clean up with paper towels. It is also an AWESOME chain cleaner. About $3.00 for 40 oz. Found in most home improvement stores.



Forget that noise. I read on this site about a much easier way that works like a charm. After your fire is burnt out and there is nice cold ash in your stove simply soak a piece of newspaper in warm water, dip into ash (again, cold ash!), then wipe away creosote. Trust me, it works!

Then you can use the same piece of newspaper to help you start your next fire. I am a fan of anything that prevents me from having to use chemicals. Easy.


----------



## dutch (Mar 3, 2007)

to keep glass clean i dip damp paper towel in ashes and clean glass , works great


----------



## A100HVA (Mar 4, 2007)

no fuel like an old fuel


----------



## treevet (Mar 4, 2007)

My 1st stove was an efel like the initiating post. Around l975. Since then I ve had, in 3 different houses, a Morso 1125, Two Vt. Castings Resolutes and currently have a Vt Castings winterwarm (the larger of the 2 ) insert. Was hugely disappointed w it s out put. Burns too fast and no where to damper down in back. Wish I had put in free standing. Have 4 days now of burning the Clayton 1600add on furnace. I put in my basement. It s 20 ish and we got a constant 71 all day and night. I m thrilled to death w it. We put a humidifier on it. I m in heaven. Question: Can vcstgs insert be dampened by restricting flow at chimney exit? About imposs to put one behind stove.


----------



## jerry wayne (Mar 4, 2007)

*Lookind to I.D the brand of insert in this picture any xpererts*

http://www.msnusers.com/jerrywayne/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=49


----------



## hornett22 (Mar 4, 2007)

*i have a fisher baby bear in the garage.*

i had an allnighter "moe" but it was too much heat.


----------



## Gunner (Mar 5, 2007)

PE Summit Classic

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y15/kevgsp/?action=view&current=MVI_1795.flv


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 5, 2007)

A100HVA said:


> no fuel like an old fuel




Nice picture. Reminds me of the old saw shop my dad and I used to go to when I was 8 years old or so. 

Positive Rep for a good old memory. Thanks for posting.


----------



## babalu87 (Mar 5, 2007)

Morso 3610

8-10 hour burns easy
It is a little big for our 1800+ sq foot cape in SE Massachusetts but once we do an addition ..........................................


----------



## babalu87 (Mar 6, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Nice looking stove. Morso has been around for a long, long time if I remember correctly.



Thanks, thats why we went with it, plain and fancy

Morso and Jotul both claim to be the first
1853 I think.

Water and vinegar clean the glass better than anything, if the wood was punky or a little wet, put some ash on the newspaper


----------



## woodbine (Mar 6, 2007)

Morso 1430 (just a baby really)


----------



## allie the gator (Nov 22, 2007)

bandirector said:


> Johnson Energy Systems 7900. It was a scratch and dent special from Quality Farm and Fleet back in the late 1980s. It is a smaller whole house furnace that is piped into the cold air side of our forced air fuel oil furnace.
> .



I just bought a house with a Johnson Energy System 7900. Do you have any additional info on it? It's my first woodburner of any sort, other than the parent's fireplace. It's got a blower on the back. Hey, I live in Ohio, too!  

Got an Amishman coming to look at it tomorrow. Maybe he can give me some more info.


----------



## Chip_365 (Nov 24, 2007)

BlazeKing, King Model. 

Heats a 1800 sq. foot 2.5 story off grid house, it's the only heat source, uses 2 cords +/- so far per Canadian winter, lives in basement. It was the best of the stoves that I looked at in my region. Considered a Pacific Energy Summit from a local dealer, but the BlazeKing just had way better features IMO. Nicest features are: big easy access firebox, LOW and Deep firebox 6-8" below the door = no logs or ashes roll out, and so clean and easy to load. Also, long efficient burn times with high heat output, less lost up the chimney and less wood used and so less loading, and when used properly it has very low emissions. Heavy steel construction and very well built. Easy to use, excellent temperature control and to clean out ashes. We also cook something on it every day.

Our valley gets choked with so much polluting smoke from too many dirty woodstoves and furnaces. I try not to add to the air pollution by using a clean burning stove and making it work that way. 

www.blazeking.com


----------



## MNfarmer (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a Royall indoor boiler model #6526. I think it holds about 35 gallons of water, plus I heat all my hot water with it. Keeps the house nice and warm!!


----------



## bmwbj (Nov 26, 2007)

*Intrepid II*

This stove heats my 1200sf ranch perfectly about 4 hours at a time
with 3-4" slpits of maple.


----------



## allthegross (Nov 26, 2007)

*northstar*

i bought a heat n glo northstar last year. it is in my living room with a 29 ft ceiling. could be 10 degrees outside and i can still keep it to 85 in the house. also has two separate heat zones which i have going to a finished basement. i find the basement zones don't work as well when it is really cold out but i get more heat than i need on the first floor. i pretty much let it burn all the time. i have to stop it once a week to empty ashes


----------



## iCreek (Nov 26, 2007)

*Hardy H2*

Getting ready to hook up a used (family) Hardy H2. We pulled the water lines this weekend, still have to insert the water to air heat exchanger in the duct work, AIC water to water heat exchanger for the domestic water, electric, and thermostat... getting so close...






iCreek
Mid-Missouri


----------



## Sprig (Nov 26, 2007)

*Pacific Energy*

Its one of the larger ones and probably a bit over-kill for this cabin (-700sq ft) but as an airtight it works well, I replace the door gaskets once a year and keep the chimney clean. Its sizes allows me to burn up to 20" pieces which is a bonus as I keep the over sized stuff from the woodlot. With fir I manage an average 5hr+ burn, usually up at 3am to stoke it. My place, though well insulated, is old and drafty but I keep it toasty 
Been a really good stove.



Serge


----------



## wood4heat (Nov 26, 2007)

Another Lopi fan here, bought an Endeavor last year and love it. Heats a 2000 square foot ranch evenly with the ceiling fan running and it's easy on the wood pile. With seasoned wood the glass stays clean except for the occasional all night burn. Even then it cleans up within an hour of burning the next day.


----------



## allthegross (Nov 26, 2007)

*here is the picture*

sorry here is the picture of the heatnglo northstar


----------



## Chip_365 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Its one of the larger ones and probably a bit over-kill for this cabin (-700sq ft) but as an airtight it works well, I replace the door gaskets once a year and keep the chimney clean. Its sizes allows me to burn up to 20" pieces which is a bonus as I keep the over sized stuff from the woodlot. With fir I manage an average 5hr+ burn, usually up at 3am to stoke it. My place, though well insulated, is old and drafty but I keep it toasty
> Been a really good stove.
> 
> 
> ...



No offence, but a 5 hr burn with 20" fir logs seems awfully short to me unless the stove is burning as hot as possible, which should not be required for a 700sq. ft space, should it? That type of wood stove performance to me is very poor and just would not work for our winters.

With my BlazeKing, I EASILY get 12 hours from burning 3 x 8+/-" splits about 16" in length on average. Also, there is NO WAY that I'd want to get up at 3 am to stoke a fire for a 700 sq. ft cabin, nor any house. My house is 1800 sq. ft., 3 levels and I've never gotten up in the middle of the night to attend the stove whether burning fir or pine or even cedar and I don't fill it to it's max either, but usually just 3 splits about 8" across and 16" long. Even on the coldest winter nights, around -25 F (-30 to -35 C), I've never had to get up to refill the stove, I'd just fill it more on the colder nights so as to burn a bit hotter, plus I'd use birch, which lasts.

Sorry but I wonder if there is something wrong with your stove's performance, or your house really is extremely drafty?


----------



## myzamboni (Nov 27, 2007)

Chip_365 said:


> No offence, but a 5 hr burn with 20" fir logs seems awfully short to me unless the stove is burning as hot as possible, which should not be required for a 700sq. ft space, should it? That type of wood stove performance to me is very poor and just would not work for our winters.
> 
> With my BlazeKing, I EASILY get 12 hours from burning 3 x 8+/-" splits about 16" in length on average. Also, there is NO WAY that I'd want to get up at 3 am to stoke a fire for a 700 sq. ft cabin, nor any house. My house is 1800 sq. ft., 3 levels and I've never gotten up in the middle of the night to attend the stove whether burning fir or pine or even cedar and I don't fill it to it's max either, but usually just 3 splits about 8" across and 16" long. Even on the coldest winter nights, around -25 F (-30 to -35 C), I've never had to get up to refill the stove, I'd just fill it more on the colder nights so as to burn a bit hotter, plus I'd use birch, which lasts.
> 
> Sorry but I wonder if there is something wrong with your stove's performance, or your house really is extremely drafty?



Sound like you have a catalytic stove and he doesn't.


----------



## Sprig (Nov 27, 2007)

Chip_365 said:


> No offence, but a 5 hr burn with 20" fir logs seems awfully short to me unless the stove is burning as hot as possible, which should not be required for a 700sq. ft space, should it? That type of wood stove performance to me is very poor and just would not work for our winters.
> 
> With my BlazeKing, I EASILY get 12 hours from burning 3 x 8+/-" splits about 16" in length on average. Also, there is NO WAY that I'd want to get up at 3 am to stoke a fire for a 700 sq. ft cabin, nor any house. My house is 1800 sq. ft., 3 levels and I've never gotten up in the middle of the night to attend the stove whether burning fir or pine or even cedar and I don't fill it to it's max either, but usually just 3 splits about 8" across and 16" long. Even on the coldest winter nights, around -25 F (-30 to -35 C), I've never had to get up to refill the stove, I'd just fill it more on the colder nights so as to burn a bit hotter, plus I'd use birch, which lasts.
> 
> Sorry but I wonder if there is something wrong with your stove's performance, or your house really is extremely drafty?


Stove works fine, if I burn more'n 1 piece atta time I'd have all the doors and windows open, and yup, its perty drafty old beast of a cabin (mostly single glaze windows etc.)  I don't mind gettin' up at three, then I can come on here for an hour or so and bug you guys  If I load it right up I'll get 8-10 to coals, but it gets way too hot for this climate usually.


----------



## Chip_365 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Sprig, that makes more sense as I'd expect more than 1 log to be pretty warm for that small space.

FWIW, my stove is a cat stove.


----------



## Saucydog (Nov 27, 2007)

Regency F2400M on main floor,Century FW27007 in basement.


----------



## Timber_Hitch (Nov 28, 2007)

*Burn Time !*

I get a 4 day burn time in the winter unless it goes into single digits then its a 3 day burn. This is with mixed hardwoods mostly beech and maple, when I get the locust,Oak,hickory burning add 25% to the burn time. In the summer I get 2 to 2 1/2 weeks burn time while using it for hot water only. This wood boiler has been the best investment I have ever made, now I am worried that my oil tank will rust because I havn't filled it in 4 years !


----------



## havenodog (Nov 28, 2007)

*what wood stove*

I have an Englander 28-3500 wood furnace. I had an oil fired hot water baseboard system but with the price of oil and the age of my furnace I decided to go with this setup. I live in a small rancher with an unfinished basement and thought this would be the perfect setup. All I did was run ducts to where they were needed, cut a couple holes in the floor, added floor grills and built a chimney. It's not so hard if you know a few masonry basics. Anyway this thing works great. I bought it at Home Depot for half price in the spring ($500) and it heats my 1300 square foot home very well. I don't even have backup oil heat. 
You guys out there looking for a great heating system, the best time to look is spring. Home depot always has one or to of these units for a great price. 
Happy heating
Greg


----------



## havenodog (Nov 28, 2007)

*cleaning glass*

Just one more thought. 
I tried glass cleaner, water, dow bathroom cleaner (which by the way works pretty well) cleaning the glass on my wood stove. A couple of weeks ago I discovered while loading up with wood a cheap alternative. I spilled my beer in the process of throwing in another log and decided to mop it up with a piece of newspaper, thought what the heck and rubbed it on the front glass of the wood furnace and WOW it took off all the soot and creosote after a couple of rubs. What the he!! I don't buy glass cleaner any more. Figure I'll be drinking anyway and this is practically free. I'ts all I use. 
Stay Practical
Greg


----------



## Quadrafire2 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Quadrafire Insert 3100I*

We have had this insert stove for 7 years. My house is a 5 bedroom farm ranch with 2800sqft. The stove is located on the first floor in the den, it heats up the adjacent kitchen and dining room. It also heats up the upstairs two bedrooms and 1 bathroom. I use doorframe fans to move the air from the den to the kitchen, and from the kitchen to the hallway where the hot air rises to the upstairs bedrooms.

I can fit 6 6"x17" logs and they last 8 hours where after 8 hours there are some red coals left at the bottom just enough to start another fire. At this point the stove is just warm. I have the dual blowers and use them 24/7 with the stove 24/7. We have 3 more bedrooms on the first floor and I keep the thermostat there at a constant 62°F ( a little cold but we got used to it fast). We have a 3 zone oil heating system, one for the upstairs and two for the first floor so as long as the outside temperature does not drop much below 30°F, only the first floor bedrooms zone is on only once in a while.

The Quadrafire has two levers, one for the flue and one for the air intake. When I first load the wood I leave the door a crack open (with the door handle down) for about 20 to 30 minuets to let the fire catch, then I close the door and let it run for another 5 to 10 minuets. Then I close the flue lever all the way and close the air intake ½ to 2/3 of the way, depending how cold the house is. For the first 45 minuets I run the blower ¼ speed and after the 45 minuets 2/3 to ¾ speed again depending on how cold the house is.

One interesting observation, I have a two zone central air system so I experimented with running the central air fans to move the warm air to the rest of the house. To my disappointment after 1 hour the temperature on the first floor bedrooms actually dropped one degree! I do not understand why but that is what happened.

I tried to give as much information as possible for any new woodstove users to get a feel on what is involved, I hope that helps.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Dec 2, 2007)

TSC King stove and it sucks! The glass falls out,the deflector falls down,and it has a three hour burn time max..... Why am I still happy?.......no PROPANE.....:greenchainsaw: We purchased it for $100 with a blower to see if it affected the kids's asthma...so far so good. Will have to upgrade next year.


----------



## Dok (Dec 6, 2007)

We moved last summer into a house that was heated with a propane stove. Yuk! I knew what that would cost to heat, so out it went. We built a new hearth and put a Quadrafire Cumberland Gap in. I like it so far. We loved the Quadrafire 2100 in our old house, so we stuck with a brand we knew. I did look at the Harmon, but it required a huge hearth. 
Brad


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 6, 2007)

*just for you RBTree*

i like those lopis though.no one parts with them here.not that there are many.


----------



## hanko (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a Vermont Castings douche west in my 1200 sq ft two story shop. 2 cords a year from Oct thru April. Also a Charmaster wood furnace in my house, this beast consumes 8 cords a year. I wish i had the freestanding job in the house, but the old lady says no


----------



## Agnes (Dec 12, 2007)

The stove is a Citation by the Salvo Machinery Corp. It was apparently built in 1980 so needless to say it is a relic. But it still does the job.












If anybody know anything about these stove I would greatly appreciate any info.


----------



## StihltheOne (Dec 13, 2007)

Ashling Wateford here. I like some aspects, hate others. It is a wood miser, however.... if ya can't put enough in the tiny little firebox to burn all night, of course it does not use much. Oh yeah... parts are no longer available in the USA. Boy that is really handy as I NEED some. I will be losing this one for a new one. Any suggestions on a stove that can handle the heavy ash load from cottonwood? It must have a reasonably large fire box as well. Thanks


----------



## Ed*L (Dec 13, 2007)

This is the 3rd winter for our Heatmor 200css. Works great!

Ed


----------



## curdy (Dec 13, 2007)

Timber_Hitch said:


> I get a 4 day burn time in the winter unless it goes into single digits then its a 3 day burn. This is with mixed hardwoods mostly beech and maple, when I get the locust,Oak,hickory burning add 25% to the burn time. In the summer I get 2 to 2 1/2 weeks burn time while using it for hot water only. This wood boiler has been the best investment I have ever made, now I am worried that my oil tank will rust because I havn't filled it in 4 years !



Those are some very impressive numbers! I live like 20 minutes from you BTW. The excavators that worked with me on my recent construction project live in Concordville. Nice area. PM me sometime if you'd be willing to show me the OWB.


----------



## Cannery (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a Lopi Endeaver and love it. Drafts great, very little creosote and makes a bunch of heat. Highly recommend the stove.
I was burning an old earth stove prior to the Lopi and it left a lot of creosote in the top 3ft of chimney. Especially when I burned alder. A good stove in its day.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 14, 2007)

*I'll take two please*

I have an old Hot Shot wood furnace made in Mason City, Iowa that is more than 20 years old and works very nicely to heat my century old two story 1800 Ft² home. I also have an F20 Woodland stove that is also 20+ years old to provide supplemental heat in the addition, enough to keep the whole house comfortable when it's above freezing outside.


----------



## kah68 (Dec 16, 2007)

I just picked up a Pacific Energy 'Pacific Insert'. I'm really excited to see how this thing performs.

Kirk


----------



## chainsaw kid (Dec 16, 2007)

I have an old Ashley glass front side loader. Can take 24'' log. Great stove, was here when I bought the house.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 16, 2007)

kah68 said:


> I just picked up a Pacific Energy 'Pacific Insert'. I'm really excited to see how this thing performs.
> 
> Kirk




I have found the Pacific Energy product we have does not have to be stuffed with wood to really put out the heat. Does a nice job with just a couple of sticks at a time. For night or extended burns, I still fill er up, though.


----------



## starter (Dec 16, 2007)

*save the beer...*



havenodog said:


> Just one more thought.
> I tried glass cleaner, water, dow bathroom cleaner (which by the way works pretty well) cleaning the glass on my wood stove. A couple of weeks ago I discovered while loading up with wood a cheap alternative. I spilled my beer in the process of throwing in another log and decided to mop it up with a piece of newspaper, thought what the heck and rubbed it on the front glass of the wood furnace and WOW it took off all the soot and creosote after a couple of rubs. What the he!! I don't buy glass cleaner any more. Figure I'll be drinking anyway and this is practically free. I'ts all I use.
> Stay Practical
> Greg



We have a Regency stove with a glass front door. The stove is great, clean burning, and heats our 1300 sq ft bungalow well, even down to -30°C and colder.

I use a wet paper towel to clean the glass and when the staining is real bad I just dip the wet paper towel into some ashes and use that. It makes a thin paste that is abrasive enough to remove the stains but not scartch the glass. That's what they told us to do at the place we bought the stove and it works great... save your beer for your belly and give this a try!!


----------



## dkron (Dec 16, 2007)

*Lopi Freedom Insert*

I bought a Lopi Freedom Insert and it heats our 2 level 2000ft 1970s built house well on 4-5 chords of pine/fir. It's 3 years old. A few small complaints about it are paint on door is peeling and the reburn bars keep losing cotter pins. But overall, it's great. The heat sensative blowers are absolutely essential or it would just heat the one room. 

Darrin
in MT


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 16, 2007)

I just bought a 1 yr Old Used Vermont Castings Encore NC 1450. It was too small for the house where it was at and they upgraded. I got a great deal. Heats my 2000sq ft. Raised Ranch, but I think I wll be cutting vents into the floor. Basement hits 90 :angry2: while the upstairs hits 70! 

It is installed temporarily in the fire place as I am remodeling the basement. The Fireplace will be demoed this spring and a nice Granite Stone back and log holder will be added.

It was nice knowing the Oil Man for a while, I'll miss him!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kah68 (Dec 17, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> I have found the Pacific Energy product we have does not have to be stuffed with wood to really put out the heat. Does a nice job with just a couple of sticks at a time. For night or extended burns, I still fill er up, though.



Thanks for the heads up on that!


----------



## OV1kenobi (Dec 17, 2007)

*Woodstove*

Woodstock soapstone Fireview model. We have owned it for about two years.

I haven't read all the posts on this thread, but I want you to know that I am more than pleased with what I have. The soapstone really does retain and radiate heat much longer than the surrounding cast iron parts.

The stove was installed with stainless steel oval flex pipe running up the existing masonry fireplace and chimney. In fact, other than the stove, everything connected to it from the back of the stove to the very chimney cap is stainless steel.

Also, we keep a ceiling fan constantly going in the living room, just in front of the stove to keep the warm air circulating throughout the house. The house is only about 1000 square feet, one floor, so it works just fine.

Regards,

David


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 18, 2007)

kah68 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that!



You bet. Here are three sticks of Red Maple. Stayed around 500 deg F for around a hour or so. 

It is 20 deg F here this morning so I'm burning the woodstove hot before I have to leave on Service Calls/Appointments.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 18, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Great photo story!
> 
> High tech wood stoves rock.



Thanks, TC.

Our old unit was made in 1980. I don't miss that thing at all!


----------



## starter (Dec 18, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Thanks, TC.
> 
> Our old unit was made in 1980. I don't miss that thing at all!



+1 on the high tech stoves, +50 for the clean burn you've got going there PA!!


----------



## Pcoz88 (Dec 18, 2007)

*woodstock fire view*

Woodstock fireview,greatttttttttttt stove.:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## Cedar Row (Dec 20, 2012)

Slyder said:


> Cawley Lemay 600
> 
> Beautiful stove
> I wish they hadn't gone out of business in 1984
> ...



I am really late on picking up this thread, but I finally found parts for my Cawley-Lemay 400 stove. I bought the stove in the mid seventies, have used it every winter since. It is just the right size for my small living room. The ignition grid and baffle are falling apart, although the rest of the stove is in great shape. [url=http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/ has the ignition grid and baffle as well as the side plates for this stove. I just ordered the baffle and grid today, so I don't have them yet. You probably have already found this site, but if not you might want to check them out.


----------



## milkman (Dec 21, 2012)

I've had this Consolidated Dutchwest extra large for close to 20 years, resealed it this year and like new again. Some quirks to running it, but that may be true for all EPA stoves with a CAT.


----------



## A100HVA (Dec 21, 2012)

A100HVA said:


> no fuel like an old fuel



i'm taking a year off from burning split firewood in my chainsaw shop.(notice the chimmney is missing)
seeings how i am a split firewood dealer here in mt washington valley,i'm getting some static on my new stove :hmm3grin2orange:
the woodstove is going to be back next year,over in the corner,hooked up to a new double flu chimmney.
there is going to be a woodstove directly below it,in the new "repair" shop in the basement


----------



## dutch (Dec 21, 2012)

been gone for along time, 5 years to build new house & shop , have a portage & main ml 30 , love it, custom plumbing in 4000 sq house & 1600sq x 18' ceiling shop


----------



## blueknobbuck (Dec 22, 2012)

this is the dinosaur that i use, you can put a pile of wood in this thing, it sorta looks homemade to me, but i don't know. i would like to upgrade to a newer more efficient unit, in hopes of using less wood. i would estimate that i go through 12-15 truck loads of wood per year. does this seem like a lot to you guys? alright, gotta go load up the stove, i think winter is here to stay. keep warm.


----------



## Fred Wright (Dec 22, 2012)

blueknobbuck said:


> this is the dinosaur that i use, you can put a pile of wood in this thing, it sorta looks homemade to me, but i don't know. i would like to upgrade to a newer more efficient unit, in hopes of using less wood. *i would estimate that i go through 12-15 truck loads of wood per year. does this seem like a lot to you guys?* alright, gotta go load up the stove, i think winter is here to stay. keep warm.



Well, many of these older "gangster door" wood burners aren't as efficient as newer designs. I believe a more efficient stove would consume less firewood without sacrificing heat output.

Not that I've got room to talk. Ours is a US Stove King model. Flat top, non-EPA.


----------



## Zeus103363 (Dec 22, 2012)

1985 model "Big" Buck Stove. It will get our 2200 sq ft house up to 85-90 if you aren't careful! The whole family loves this stove.

View attachment 269120


----------



## logrunner (Mar 13, 2013)

*Grandma Buck 1983*

Still goin strong. Replaced blower motor and pipes twice in let's see how many years? The wood you see to the right of the stove comes in the back door, laundry room, and the into a side closet. The opening above the wood pile is accessed from that closet. No mess on the carpet and keeps the boss happy. The rocks came from Brown County IN. and keep the heat for a long time. As you can see a favorite resting place for Mac, a silver lab.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 13, 2013)

Pacific Energy Super 27 freestanding--- heats our 2000 sf ranch house very well. Holds a fire well overnight with plenty of coals to get her going again!

Ron


----------



## Bushbow (Mar 14, 2013)

Englander NC30


----------



## Jere39 (Mar 14, 2013)

About a 60 year old Columbia cook stove. Never designed to burn air-tight, and most of the joints have opened up substantially since it was built. Keeps an uninsulated cabin ok most of the time, and in the skilled hands of our cook has kept plenty meat on our bones. We use a lot of wood, but this cabin is in the middle of over 150,000 acres of state forest, so we get by.





View attachment 284547


----------



## hydrodog (Mar 14, 2013)

Quadrafire Isle Royal. 10 years of use and will be tearing it down and resealing it this summer.


----------



## mustangwagz (Mar 14, 2013)

New Englander Add-On furnace, Burns HOT, Clean and usually pretty long depending on the wood! been burnin it for 4 years in a drafty old schoolhouse that was built in 1850's . Its not EPA at all, but i still manage to keep the chimney clean, and the house above 85 all winter long without plastic on the windows! lol Oh, and window fans too...gotta have those for sleeping! bahaha.


----------



## Woody912 (Mar 14, 2013)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Old Fisher - came with the house. Out of business some time ago. Can't find any info on it. Probably way down there on efficiency, but built like a tank. The two cast iron doors come off easily, and there's a screen that can pop in.
> 
> 
> Works for us, though. Our only source of heat other than a few portable electrics that I hate to use, and one functional baseboard heater. Used only if somebody is sick and needs it warmer.



Fisher Grandma since 1980, forgot about the screen. Ex and I used to put it in, fire up the blender, throw a quilt on the floor and watch movies. Funny, we never saw the end of one:msp_wink:


----------



## Macman125 (Mar 14, 2013)

warm morning 524 same as previous, not sealed up at all, burns a lot of wood but hot as h3ll.


----------



## pdhowell (Mar 15, 2013)

We have a couple of small Regencies that work well, burn them hot, let fires go out at night. We never have any need of chimney cleaning. But my favorite is an old Fisher Baby Bear that I got when my first child was born, 34 years ago. We have lugged that stove through three moves, and today it is used almost every day in my basment workship. A simple baffle seems to help it a lot.

There is great source of info on Fisher stoves here....Everything Fisher | ********** Forums Home

Maybe useful


----------



## Jredsjeep (Mar 15, 2013)

Bushbow said:


> Englander NC30



same here, been using it as a primary heat soarce for about 8 years now. most winters my furnace never fires off!


----------



## mizzou (Mar 15, 2013)

New-aire fireplace


----------



## v8titan (Mar 15, 2013)

Jotul Oslo


----------



## ELEVOFF (Mar 15, 2013)

US stove co 1802...it's second hand but does well for a creigslist purchase. Defiantly not a high efficiency it smokes like hell even when it's burning hot.


----------



## swed1162 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a 1980 Riteway RB-75 I.W.B. ,I haven't bought oil in years,(screw the towel heads).I use about 8 cords a year,but house is 72 degrees all the time. Buddy owns logging company so wood isn't a problem. Love the unit just hope it holds up another 30 years.


----------



## Lovewood33 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just got a Lennox Grandview 230 this last October. A lot more efficient then our old Schrader wood stove.


----------



## AndrewGeib (Mar 17, 2013)

Just put in a Drolet Savannah last February works great


----------



## luneburg (Mar 18, 2013)

*Alpiner*

Ended up grabbing me a Canadian stove an Alpiner Matterhorn. Beast and eats wood like a beast , need it to heat my leaky old farmhouse. Takes 30" sticks and cranks out some serious heat and has a good burn time .


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 19, 2013)

1970-1980's Ashley wood circulator with blower it will hold the maximum of a 24 inch log holds a fire for 8 hrs i got to replace the center grate.
i want a hot blast furnace but im poor right now. :msp_sad:


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

Jotul Castine F-400


----------



## coltfever (Apr 6, 2013)

Appalacian 52 Bay


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## BrokenToys (Apr 6, 2013)

This little guy - it looks like an old 50's console TV but works great.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 6, 2013)

BrokenToys said:


> This little guy - it looks like an old 50's console TV but works great.



Looks very similar to an Ashley Automatic or Wonderwood, What kind is it?


----------



## BrokenToys (Apr 6, 2013)

Atlanta Homesteader


----------



## dave_376 (Apr 6, 2013)

BrokenToys said:


> This little guy - it looks like an old 50's console TV but works great.



We had one like that when I was a kid. I have fond memories of mom putting my pants, shirt, and socks on top of it to warm them up before I got dressed, nothing better than putting on warm clothes on a chilly winter morning. I would also sit on top when I came in from playing in the snow. 

I have an Avalon 1196 insert, it has done a great job heating my house. I have no complaints but I would like a new insert maybe a princess.


----------



## dmlefevre (Apr 7, 2013)

Hearthstone Heritage - soapstone


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a Pacific Energy Fusion. Its a bit more modern looking than I maybe would have liked but it turns out that we get more compliments on it than anything in our home so it must look good. Most importantly is that it heats our entire 3300 sq ft home unless its below 10 degrees outside. It burns extremely clean and holds heat and coals for well over 12 hours. I have had it for almost 4 yrs and I have been extremely impressed. From Oct-March it never goes cold! We run it 24/7.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 20, 2013)

My Pacific Energy Spectrum (one of their "Super" series stoves) has been moved out in the shop... and I hate it with a passion.
I've owned my first, and my last stove that brings primary air in over the top and down the glass door as "air-wash" to a fire burning on firebrick.
If'n it burned on some sort of grate that allowed at least some air under the fire I think it would be a pretty good stove... but as it is, I hate it with a passion.
No air *under* the fire (or coal bed) is a *stupid* design as far as I'm concerned... efficiency-be-damned.


----------



## ash man (Nov 20, 2013)

Vermont castings with catalytic inside and an Earth mountain man 505 smoker outside. We use the one inside just for ambiance anymore.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 20, 2013)

whitespider, what is it specifically that you don't like? Mine puts out tons of heat, burns clean, keeps the glass clean, is easy to remove the ash from, and is built very well. I know 6 other people that have "name brand" stoves that don't work as well as mine.


----------



## cheeves (Nov 20, 2013)

Been using a Tempwood ( Big One) since 1976! Slickest stove going! Once it gets cold never have to start a fire all winter! Love it! Downdrafter.
Can't remember how long it's been since the pilot was on on the furnace!
Last winter total bill for gas was $ 148 and thats for the water heater and the gas stove in the kitchen! NStar replaced our meter thinking I was stealing gas! When they found out I wasn't, told us we had the lowest bill in town!
Heard they're building them again!!!


----------



## Beefie (Nov 20, 2013)

Lopi Answer in the 4 seasons room, does a good job keeping the house warm in early fall and late spring.When it starts really getting cold out or have a strong north wind blowing then I fire up the Hotblast add on furnace in the basement, between those too it can be the bahams in the dead of winter in are house. Have a old Fisher for at the hunting cabin, That may get replaced buy some form of a Lopi soon.

beefie


----------



## husky455rancher (Nov 20, 2013)

i have just got a blaze king king to upgrade from my previous setup. i have a dutchwest insert that i used to heat the whole living area. it could do it but it did a crappy job. i had to run it balls out most of the time. at best i had to get up twice during the weekend to feed it or it would be 60 or so in the house. 

i also have a shenandoah in my unfinished basement. this heated the cellar and living area great. the only bad thing is it simply destroys a load of wood. it could go all night but thats about it. 

so far the blaze king is doing great. ive been loading it twice a day so far and thats it. ive been using crappy old wood too just to get rid of it before it gets cold. so far im very happy with it.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 20, 2013)

mn woodcutter said:


> *whitespider, what is it specifically that you don't like?*



Well first, understand I built a plenum around it and tried using it like a furnace (which I've done with other wood stoves successfully). When it got cold and I needed a ton of heat, for an extended length of time it couldn't produce... once the (short lived) secondary burn shut down and the fire collapsed into a bed of coals the heat output dropped way off. So I'd add more fuel, and then more, and then more... eventually I'd have a huge bed of coals and no more room for fuel. So... I'd shovel out bucket loads of coals (potential, and lost heat) to make more room for fuel. OK... so live and learn, a glass door stove radiates much of it's heat through the glass, it won't work as a furnace.

The thing is... the glass door ain't the problem, it's that stupid design. Air needs to be fed *under* a fire to keep it *hot*. Think about it, does a forge feed the air in from the top?? Well, he!! no it don't!!

So I replaced it with a wood-fired furnace and moved it into the shop to be used as a stove. Same friggin' problem... keeping it running at high heat output causes the coal bed to build up leaving no room for fuel. The coal bed alone doesn't make enough heat to maintain the shop temperature... and adding more wood just deepens the coal bed. Once that coal bed ashes-over it ain't getting the air it needs to stay screaming hot. If air could get under the fire that coal bed would produce twice the heat... for twice as long. Yeah, sure, if I keep stirring and adjusting it will heat better... but what a pain-in-the-azz!!

Naw... I absolutly hate that thing. I'll take the ol' fashion firebox any day... one that feeds air under the fire keeping it hot, hot, hot. Sure, that *stupid* EPA design makes more heat when the secondary is burning, but a whole lot less when it ain't. Just give me a stove, or firebox that produces steady, even heat for near all the burn cycle. I don't give-a-crap about 80% efficiency over a 12 hour burn cycle, I'd rather have 60% efficiency over a 6 hour burn cycle... if ya' do the math, the 60% for 6 hours is a lot more "heat per hour" (average) and there ain't any way around that. Fuel efficiency ain't heating efficiency... they ain't the same thing.

I've been burning wood for heat now goin' on 35 years... the EPA stoves are a friggin' joke (yeah, I've only had one, but I've been around several the last few years). If "supplemental" heat is what you're lookin' for they're likely fine... but if'n you're lookin' to heat 100% with wood... a friggin' joke!!


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 20, 2013)

mn woodcutter said:


> whitespider, what is it specifically that you don't like? Mine puts out tons of heat, burns clean, keeps the glass clean, is easy to remove the ash from, and is built very well. I know 6 other people that have "name brand" stoves that don't work as well as mine.


Oh no you ditin?! Well, heeere we go! 

Ah, I see...newbie! Welcome woodcutter! Hang around for awhile, you'll find out that spideys hate for his Pacific energy stove is legendary! It was main source of entertainment here on AS last winter, spidey cussin his EPA stove and arguing with DEL!  I wonder if the search function will work so you could find some of those old threads?!


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I didn't mean to open a can of worms. hahaha However, my stove heats our house great! When I got up this morning it was still 71 degrees in the house!


----------



## GVS (Nov 21, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> Well first, understand I built a plenum around it and tried using it like a furnace (which I've done with other wood stoves successfully). When it got cold and I needed a ton of heat, for an extended length of time it couldn't produce... once the (short lived) secondary burn shut down and the fire collapsed into a bed of coals the heat output dropped way off. So I'd add more fuel, and then more, and then more... eventually I'd have a huge bed of coals and no more room for fuel. So... I'd shovel out bucket loads of coals (potential, and lost heat) to make more room for fuel. OK... so live and learn, a glass door stove radiates much of it's heat through the glass, it won't work as a furnace.
> 
> The thing is... the glass door ain't the problem, it's that stupid design. Air needs to be fed *under* a fire to keep it *hot*. Think about it, does a forge feed the air in from the top?? Well, he!! no it don't!!
> 
> ...


Draft air dosen't HAVE to come up through a grate to burn off the coals. How many old time fireplaces had a grate?I have 2 brick lined stoves ,no grates.To get the coals to turn to ash you will need to get them toward the front of the firebox and let the draft air pass over them.Works real well for me.


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo (Nov 21, 2013)

I bought my first wood stove this year. It is a Vermont Castings Vigilant made in 1978 with a navy blue enameled finish. I scored it locally off of Craigslist for a good deal. Just finished hooking it up last night and it is getting inspected tomorrow morning. Hopefully will be having my first fire in it tomorrow night.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 21, 2013)

How many fireplaces had grates?? NONE!!
But any fireplace I've ever used had one of these cast iron racks set in it so the fire burned properly!!





And I don't wanna' screw around babysitting my firebox, pulling coals forward, stirrin' them and adjusting the air just to get them to burn... I wanna' load it, and forget it until it's time to reload again. The actual "burning" of firewood should not be a chore or babysitting exercise... I don't wanna' "babysit" my firebox, that's flat ridiculous. When air comes in under the fire all ya' need to do is toss more wood on top, the coals burn hot and into ash *under* the new fuel load... rather than the new fuel load smotherin' the coals. Besides, washing air over the top don't make the whole coal bed screamin' hot... it just makes the top layer hot (that ain't enough heat to warm your little willy) and takes near forever to burn down so ya' can add more fuel. The design is a step backwards, not forwards... even cavemen were smart enough to build their fires on top of stones so air could get _*under*_ it. The smartest thing I've done in years was to replace that box with one burning on a grate and air coming in under it... the dumbest thing I've done was believing some stupid EPA design bring air in over the top was gonna' give me more heat with less fuel. So far this year, my current "old school" design furnace is producing way more heat, for longer periods using way less fuel than the stupid design did... and all I remove from it is fine ash.

It was 71° in my house this morning at 5 AM also, I loaded the box last night at 6 PM. That's an 11 hour heating cycle, and all I needed to do to get it goin' again this morning was toss some wood in, slam the friggin' door... and walk away!!


----------



## GVS (Nov 21, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> How many fireplaces had grates?? NONE!!
> But any fireplace I've ever used had one of these cast iron racks set in it so the fire burned properly!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saddle Mander (Nov 21, 2013)

Englander NC13.

Brand new as of Nov 2013. Still figuring it out.

I hemmed and hawed about getting the 13 or 30, but the 13 has been keeping our 16'x18' living room at 85-90 degrees, so I think I made the right decision.


----------



## GVS (Nov 21, 2013)

If you don't want to "baby sit ' the fire box, perhaps adding wood twice or three times a day and carrying wood to the stove then hauling out ashes not to mention cutting downed trees into stove length chunks and then splitting seems like too much of chore go back to an oil or gas fired heater.In my 72 years I've never heard anyone piss and moan about the way a wood stove/furnace burns.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 21, 2013)

I said, "_The actual "burning" of firewood should not be a chore_...", I ain't complaining about the work it takes to make firewood.
And here's some more "_piss and moan_" for ya'... another stupid thing about that EPA design. In order to clean the ashes out ya' basically need to let the fire burn out... well my "old school" furnace ain't been "burnt out" in over a month 'cause I can pull the ash drawer at any time and empty it . No fuss, no muss, no screwin' 'round... slide the drawer out , dump it in the can, slide it back in, DONE‼ That's what I call "easy" ash removal... "waiting" for the fire to burn out, then shoveling out ashes or poking them down a little hole in the firebox floor ain't easy, and it sure ain't quick. Pullin', dumpin', and replacing the drawer takes 10 seconds max... once every 5-6 weeks I take the trash can out in the woodlot and dump it (ain't done it yet this year).


----------



## killahnewton (Nov 21, 2013)

Jotul602 for the family, Napoleon S9 for the whole house.


----------



## kennyl70 (Nov 21, 2013)

Heatmor !00


----------



## CTYank (Nov 21, 2013)

You won't hear me peeing & moaning about "EPA design" as if there were such a thing. With my little Morso, a fire's been going for about a month. Lost track. Ashes drop through the grate, which can be moved in a circle. Dump the tray every couple or three days and keep it cooking. (Didn't know EPA had stove designers on staff.)
Bought another box of wood matches, and haven't opened it yet. 
No whining, eh!


----------



## csr44 (Nov 22, 2013)

PSG Caddy


----------



## dustytools (Nov 22, 2013)

Pacific Energy Super 27. First winter with this stove but I think that I am gonna really like it. Its a little hard to get going from scratch (no coals) but after its drawing good its good to go.


----------



## BrianK (Nov 24, 2013)

Woodstock's new Ideal Steel stove (Beta unit). 3.2 cu ft firebox, hybrid secondary air and cat combo. Just got it installed this week and built the first fire today. Previous stove was a Woodstock Fireview.


----------



## Macman125 (Nov 24, 2013)

Locke warm morning from the early 30s. Holds a lot of wood and burns slow. load it up first thing in the morning and last at night. I myself have also had a fire going constantly for at least a month.


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 24, 2013)

BrianK said:


> Woodstock's new Ideal Steel stove (Beta unit). 3.2 cu ft firebox, hybrid secondary air and cat combo. Just got it installed this week and built the first fire today. Previous stove was a Woodstock Fireview.


Very unique look on that new stove, Brian, I like it. What are your plans for the Fireview?

Ron


----------



## BrianK (Nov 24, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Very unique look on that new stove, Brian, I like it. What are your plans for the Fireview?
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron. My younger brother is installing it in his basement.


----------



## FLRA_Dave (Nov 24, 2013)

Waterford Ashling (came with the house). Firebox is a bit on the small side... can only burn 3-4 (4" sqaure tooth picks as some like to call my firewood) sticks at a time. Burns fairly well. It heats my 1700 sqft cape cod well until the temps drop below 15 degrees, then the furnace needs to come on to keep the house above 55 degrees.


----------



## naturelover (Nov 24, 2013)

Englander 30 to replace my Warm Morning 520.

Though may put the WM 520 to use someday in the metal building it's being stored in now......


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## slipknot91 (Nov 25, 2013)

Clayton 1600 add on wood/coal furnace. Will absolutely run you out of the house...


----------



## BrianK (Nov 25, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Very unique look on that new stove, Brian, I like it.


By the way Woodstock will be customizing this new model of stoves per customer design when they come on the market next summer. They can combine colors and cut designs on the leg covers, top burners and even the door hinges and andirons. Ours is based on the Fleur de lis pattern (yeah, wife and daughter got to make the call on that.)


----------



## milkman (Nov 25, 2013)

BrianK said:


> Woodstock's new Ideal Steel stove (Beta unit). 3.2 cu ft firebox, hybrid secondary air and cat combo. Just got it installed this week and built the first fire today. Previous stove was a Woodstock Fireview.




That's a really good looking stove, but kinda hard tell what size it is from a picture. I bet it holds heat well and I like the handles and top plate. Few things I noticed that it doesn't have, that I think are a must have for me, side loading and grates with ash pan. I owned an Ember Hearth years ago and loading the front trying to keep hot coals from rolling out was a bear and then have to let the fire die down to take out the ashes. Even worse than letting the fire die down was all the ashes and dust flying around.


----------



## songofthewood (Nov 25, 2013)

Enerzone 3.4 freestander.


----------



## Icehouse (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a wood stove made in Hayden Idaho by a one man machine shop who built stoves when machine work was slow. He called it the Pondery Stove, and became very popular, so popular he quit taking on machine business. Still worked by himself other than a young man to help clean up and run the bender, shear. His orders ran about 3 months out, people kept on ordering his stoves. Was one of the first to put a glass door in his stoves, my wife saw one of his stoves and went to see him, see liked the stove and called me I told her to order one. Surprise to me she came home with one in the back of pickup. Seems he had built one for a guy and had it done for over a month, but guy wouldn't come get it. That was over 30 years ago, it still sits in the corner burning 24/7. Have replaced one blower motor and 3 glass panels, non since Corning came out with stove glass and once relined with fire brick. Have replaced stove pipe complete twice, last time just last year. The old fellow worked for another few years then locked his shop and went fishing. Notice how door opens up for easier glass cleaning, and wood loading. Really needs cleaning again.

Really poor picture best my camera would do, not enough light.


----------



## kjp (Nov 25, 2013)

pacific energy 27?? (i dont know... the big one) and an englander (again i dont remember.... the little one) the pacific energy is a very nice stove. The englander is so so, it puts out heat so who can complain really haha


----------



## BrianK (Nov 25, 2013)

milkman said:


> That's a really good looking stove, but kinda hard tell what size it is from a picture. I bet it holds heat well and I like the handles and top plate. Few things I noticed that it doesn't have, that I think are a must have for me, side loading and grates with ash pan.


Stove top is 28" wide, 23 1/2" deep and on the highest leg setting stove is 35 1/2" tall. On this Beta unit there is about 4" of adjustment on the legs so minimum height would be ~31" on this particular unit.

Firebox measures 22" wide, 18" deep, 11" tall at rear of secondary air plate, 15" tall at front of secondary air plate, 3.2cu ft. 

Ash pan will be available when they go into production next year. 

This is a big 650lb stove and firebox is lined with soapstone and there are soapstone panels behind the leg covers. It's got plenty of mass to hold heat.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 25, 2013)

thats a cool old stove!


----------

